

Is Google Evil? The Great Debate - hhm
http://thenoisychannel.com/2009/02/01/is-google-evil-the-great-debate/

======
dtunkelang
Jacques, that's one of the stronger points made by those in favor of the
motion, and I'm inclined to agree with them. If you nominate yourself for
sainthood, you get judged by a higher standard.

I think that Google has done some incredible things that set it apart from
other corporations. But they've also done a few things that do reflect abuse
or irresponsibility in how they wield their power.

That doesn't make them worse than most large, successful corporations (cf.
Microsoft, Wal-Mart). But it does mean they aren't living up to the standard
that they set for themselves and to which they invited the world to hold them
accountable.

------
jacquesm
For google to use 'dont' be evil' as a motto is fine, google never said they
weren't.

I think judgment on whether or not a company is evil or not should be left to
the world at large, not that company.

As soon as google starts saying 'we're not evil' they've crossed that line,
but as far as I know they have never actually done that.

But by taking on a motto that strong I think you set a high bar for yourself
as a company, and you should stay very clearly on the 'right' side of that
bar.

In my opinion google has definitely failed to live up to its own standards.

